# Drugs??Relaxing the Sphincter Muscle



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Does anyone know which drugs add to the relaxation of the sphincter muscle regarding hiatal hernia.I know that bentyl and lomotil. Does anyone know if ativan has any effect.Thanks.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

They sometimes use nifedipine for sphincter of oddi relaxation. But there are alot of side effects with this medicine. Not sure if that works with other sphincters. Don't know anything about ativan - sorry.


----------

